# Restoring Brembo calipers..



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been keeping myself busy these days in between getting the car ready for more power.

I had a set of new 4 pot brembos to fit but a friend had a LCR come to his breakers yard in a right state but it still had its from calipers which i aquired and decided to refurb.

They looked tired but i had faith in myself..

day of arrival

As you can see they where to far gone to just sand down and refinish them with laquer because of the scraps and holes and uneven finish. So i got to work bought some Nitromol and begain stripping them. (the crossover bars and nipples where removed)


























This happened after 5 mins.. truley deadly stuff..










Then came the wire brush clean with some warm and fairly liqiuid in a bucket.










Not the best finish but i re did the whole process again and removed the paint from around the pistons and rubber (these where masked up in the process) After that i went round the caliper with a fine tooth comb sanding out scratched and metal fillering holes this was the outcome.










The next step was painting with a high temperature red paint.. My local spray shop recommended me Hycote matt red (areosol) which i was also told that i wouldn't need to primer them first, so the high temp paint would be used as a base coat.


























I masked all the holes and fitted the cross over bar back.


















First coat


























After a couple of coats it didn't look a great deal different, slightly pinkty in color as a pose to the OEM brembo color.

The paint dried very quickly and i managed to get 6 coats done in a day and within 6 hours of the last coat the calipers where quite scratch resistant. I also srayed the brackets and bolts


































The next job was to get them laquered up ready for the brembo decal. I the laquer i used was Hycote hight temp engine laquer clear gloss for engine blocks. 
A few shoots with a caliper with one coat of laquer and one with out any, the color definatley became deeper and fuller with the laquer applied.


















Then the decal arrived about a week late and in the wrong sizes to the OEM size but i tried both and decied on the smaller one which is a few mm if that smaller than the OEM decal.


















the next thing was to laquer the calipers with the decal on to seal them in from scratching and road elements (the great british weather). This would be the last and final coats of laquer to complete the caliper.

the finshed shot dry and shiny 


























Just like new.. I was pleased with the out come i'm just waiting on the 4 new seals for the second caliper so i can fit them and complete the project.

I will add a before and after shortly..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work mate!

cheers

rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

v. good! <pats Jay on the back>


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

wonderful !


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

good work ja, they look v nice 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks guys..

i think if i was to do it again i will choose a custom color instead..


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice! great job 8)


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice job. I wonder how they got so fouked up to start with.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is very smart.

Where did you source teh paint?

Scott


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

acmurray said:


> Very nice job. I wonder how they got so fouked up to start with.


apparently the owner told my friend that he had the wrong ET on a set of wheels that he previously had on :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

local spray shop.. Its really good stuff.. every coat you apply it seems to really thicken up almost like primer filler..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

awesome work mate! look brand new. i see a new side line for you.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks.. sometimes i think i'm in the wrong industry.. :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, superb work. 

Seems a shame to put them on your TT now...should be in an exibition case in your living room. 8) :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Great job! They look just like new


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

great job! nice 1 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

superb job dude 8)

have you considered changing the seals too ?

can you post more details about the paint you used pls?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Would you consider doing some for me?

I have got a set that are brand new just painted black that I was going to have powfder coated but probably wouildnt be as good as yours??


----------



## DeanoBaj (Oct 8, 2006)

Agree with everyoe here mate, what a result! look brand new, you must be well pleased.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks again..

*aidb - *Thats where they are at the moment on the window sil in the living room :lol:

*was -* One of the calipers the seals are knackered and i'm awaiting the arrival of the bore seals and dust seals from the US.. The pistons are all out at the moment..

The paint i used a hight temp areosol as a base coat and hight temp areosol laquer for the clear coat with several coats for a good finish..










All ready to go..


----------



## jons3 (Jun 2, 2006)

just found this post, good work!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lovely job mate!

Well done!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Top job Jay [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Yan


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Look as good as new.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy ancient thread batman.


----------

